# LeBron James leaked 60 Minutes clip



## PhillipMG (Mar 6, 2009)

This video was leaked for an upcoming airing on 60 Minutes. The shot is unreal. Here's the link - LeBron James 60 Minutes


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

damn the sickest part is that he barely tried.


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

I just saw that somewhere else. Crazy!! :thumb02:


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

I didn't know Obama was so good at basketball.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

That's pretty crazy.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

CornbreadBB said:


> I didn't know Obama was so good at basketball.


That's not Obama, duh. That's Rampage.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

I watched this episode of 60 Minutes, it was a really good one. I'm a big fan of the show in general. LeBron James came off as very composed in the interview as well.


----------

